# Combining a 40th B-Day surprise w/ Annual Halloween Party - HELP!



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What about a Dungeon of Doom party instead over Over the Hill.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I may be biased, but I find a murder mystery is always a great surprise, and makes the party stand out in people's memories, which is perfect for such a milestone b'day. Let me know if you want some recommendations on this front and I can help you find one that will fit!

Aside from that, what about adding an implement of dark-themed cake and presents hidden in a coffin? You could take a small portion of the party out to celebrate his birthday while still keeping true to his wishes. When he least expects it, roll out the cake and open the coffin (or wherever you hide the gifts).


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> What about a Dungeon of Doom party instead over Over the Hill.


Sounds like an interesting theme that would work with the style of decor that I'm drawn to. Hmmmm....





mysterymaiden said:


> I may be biased, but I find a murder mystery is always a great surprise, and makes the party stand out in people's memories, which is perfect for such a milestone b'day. Let me know if you want some recommendations on this front and I can help you find one that will fit!
> 
> Aside from that, what about adding an implement of dark-themed cake and presents hidden in a coffin? You could take a small portion of the party out to celebrate his birthday while still keeping true to his wishes. When he least expects it, roll out the cake and open the coffin (or wherever you hide the gifts).



I've always wondered about murder mystery parties, but have never had one or even attended one before so I'm not quite sure what's exactly involved with hosting one. 

Love the coffin idea!


----------

